# Blown teat on doe in need of rescue?--UPDATE--



## allanimals21 (Aug 11, 2012)

Long story short I was at a garage sale today and they had a sign that said 3 goats for sale $350.  Well after talking to the people they said that it was the neighbors who had the goats not them.  They apparently moved to the country and thought goats would be a good idea.  Well they didnt and still don't know what they got themselves into and are tryin to sell them.  Which for the goats sake is the best.  Anyways this doe is supposedly a 3 year old boer X nubian.  I see that.  My question is about her teat.  I took a picture of it.  Its not warm to the touch nothing comes out of either side and she isn't milking.  

Some more about this situation.  When asked about their hooves he said that wasn't something he would have thought to do.  Obviously.  This does toes are curling.  He also thought she was pregnant.  Apparently the "breeder" he bought them from said that she could be.  She should be 4 months along and I don't see it at all.  The other 2 are 2 nubian doelings I'm guessing are from earlier this year.  He doesn't know.  They look alright aside from hooves.  Although I couldn't get my hands on them.  He is asking $350 for them but apparently has someone else interested in them.  They don't have goats but used to apparently.  I DO NOT think they are worth $350 in the shape they are in.  But for their sake I hope I can get them.  Clean them up and fix them up and get them new homes.  

Big question here is does the older doe have a blown teat? If so what causes this and what does this mean for her?  What needs to be done?  Here is a pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks more like mastitis to me. Hopefully you can get them or the other people will be really good for them. Good luck.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 11, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It looks more like mastitis to me. Hopefully you can get them or the other people will be really good for them. Good luck.


With mastitis would it feel warm?  Or anything come out?  I assume she has looked like this for awhile.  I don't know.  She doesn't have kids with her and didn't have kids when they bought her so I don't know how long its been since she was in milk.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Aug 12, 2012)

One of my does had sub-clinical mastitis last year in just one side of the udder. It looks like the right teat on that doe a bit. It's non-productive and very small. The other side, however, is perfect and she raised 2 kids on it. It sucks, but it's not the worst thing that can happen. You just may need to supplement or pull one kid or two when she freshens.

If you want them, point out all their issues and negotiate. Ask them if their shots/worming are up to date. Tell them all the things you'll need to do to these goats before they are healthy. Over $100/goat for goats in bad shape is crazy.


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a ewe that has a blown teat. She is almost 9 years old and I think had a little mastitis a while back.  One side got really smaller and is unproductive but the other side grew larger and produces twice the milk. So, she can still raise twins on one side but if she has triplets I would pull one of them. Your doe looks to have one small teat and one regular which would mean she could probably only take care of one maybe two kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2012)

You would probably need to really work at getting stuff out. You would want to milk that side out and then put Tomorrow mastitis treatment in the teat.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 12, 2012)

*I have a rescue doe that looks just like that. She had mastitis quite a few months ago, but was treated and now is perfectly healthy, but her udder and teats still look like that. From my experience a blown teat isn't the end of the world, it may just be harder for babies to nurse off of, but they still "work" just fine. If you do end up getting her I would do a round of penicillin and "Today"... make sure she is very healthy and then when you eventually rebred her they *may* even out somewhat but she'll probably be like my girl and always be a little lopsided.*


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually, you would want to use Tomorrow, not Today. Today is for an animal currently in milk. Tomorrow is for drying up or dried up animals.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear from them.  I think I'm going to call them and let them know about this issue.  I told them I thought maybe a blown teat but that it needed to be dealt with either way.  I know they have not a clue what to do and I have a feeling the other people that are interested don't either.  I was going to offer them $175-$200 altogether for the three.  They need groceries and hooves trimmed.  I'm sure CDT and de worming..who knows.  My concern is this doe though


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Aug 13, 2012)

If it was blown/had mastitis last freshening, then there's really nothing to do now. Chances are it'll fill when she's bred again, and then the milk in it will slowly re-absorb. You probably won't be able to get anything out, and the teat won't fill. 

I worried that I couldn't breed my doe again, so I called my breeder. Her best doe, complete with more ribbons than I could count, had the same issue last year. She's great in production, and even nursed triplets this year. Her show career is over, but that little messed up udder has no impact on her progeny and their genetics.

Good luck getting them down on a fair price!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 13, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Actually, you would want to use Tomorrow, not Today. Today is for an animal currently in milk. Tomorrow is for drying up or dried up animals.


*
X2, I used Today because mine is milking. *


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 15, 2012)

So this guy finally calls me today after giving me the run around these last couple days and tells me that the other people aren't interested.  He asks me what I'm willing to offer and I said tops $200.  He gets all defensive and tells me that he will have them butchered for that.  I think thats a reasonable offer...considering they all have bad hooves, they are going to need deworming and shots, the older doe is going to need more treatment.  What do you guys think a fair offer on 2 year old nubian does and 1 3 year old boerXnubain with issues?


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 15, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> So this guy finally calls me today after giving me the run around these last couple days and tells me that the other people aren't interested.  He asks me what I'm willing to offer and I said tops $200.  He gets all defensive and tells me that he will have them butchered for that.  I think thats a reasonable offer...considering they all have bad hooves, they are going to need deworming and shots, the older doe is going to need more treatment.  What do you guys think a fair offer on 2 year old nubian does and 1 3 year old boerXnubain with issues?


I think you are in the right. $200 seems like a fair deal for goats in that condition. But it ultimately depends on how far you are willing to go to try and save them. :/ Hmmm... I hope this guy will see how unreasonable he is being.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 15, 2012)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> allanimals21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my sister call him back (because I'm just to irritated with him right now) to ask him what the lowest he would take is.  He is supposed to call me back.  Its not like I plan on keeping these 3 for myself or anything.  We had talked about keeping the boer X.  I had planned on taking them in getting them updated then selling them to a proper home.  I just can't justify over paying right now for something like that.  I feel bad saying that or even sayin you can't save them all.  I just got so mad when he laughed at me and said he'd butcher them for that.  I pictured them staring at me and I felt horrible.  I just don't understand why you would get animals if you don't know how to take care of them.  He's had them 4 months and decided that he doesn't want them.  Goats live forever.  He should have thought that through when he bought them.  It just makes me so flippin.........does that make sense?


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 15, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> TGreenhut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally! 

I know it makes me furious even hearing about it! BUTCHER them? I mean, really??!! You are absolutely GREAT for wanting to save them! It sounds like you are doing all that you can, and most importantly, you're doing the right thing. It is true- you can't save them all, and it IS unreasonable to pay too much for goats in bad shape. Maybe it will take some time. Maybe the guy is going to keep on being difficult and not bring his price down. Maybe when he STILL HASN'T SOLD THEM in a few weeks, he'll realize you were right. So if he won't negotiate, tell him to give you a call when he realizes he is wrong


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2012)

Just another thought...maybe call animal control and tell them anonymously about it.  If they pay him a visit to inspect the animals and sees what kind of shape they are in, they may seize them if he won't get them treated-or- he may be more motivated to get rid of them.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 16, 2012)

Some people have an overly inflated sense of the worth of some things.

 Animals in relatively poor shape like this are probably worth more to the meat market than to anyone wanting pets or milking animals. Butchering them would be a better option than continued neglect for these animals. If he won't sell them for a reasonable (cheap) price to someone willing to put in the time and money and all the love and commitment it will take to bring these goats around, hope that he has them processed quickly (if he really intends to utilize that option). It would be best if he came around to your way of thinking.....I am hoping things go your way.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 16, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Some people have an overly inflated sense of the worth of some things.
> 
> Animals in relatively poor shape like this are probably worth more to the meat market than to anyone wanting pets or milking animals. Butchering them would be a better option than continued neglect for these animals. If he won't sell them for a reasonable (cheap) price to someone willing to put in the time and money and all the love and commitment it will take to bring these goats around, hope that he has them processed quickly (if he really intends to utilize that option). It would be best if he came around to your way of thinking.....I am hoping things go your way.


My thought was that he was complaining that he wanted to get what he paid for them or at least something for them....yet now he's going to pay to have them processed? IDIOT.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 16, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> ragdollcatlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he said he "could have them butchered for that" I got the drift that he could take them to auction and get that price...not that he would PAY that price.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 16, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> allanimals21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have clarified.  He said that he would have them butchered.  Either way....$200 is $200


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 16, 2012)

The guy was probably hoping you're a big softie and when you heard the word "butcher" you would start throwing money at him. Stick to your guns, there are worse things to happen to an animal than to be humanely slaughtered and with that money you could help an awful lot of other unfortunate goats. Don't let this yahoo guilt you when it's him that is being a terrible person letting these animals suffer.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 16, 2012)

Most likely he was just being an arse. If he was willing to take $200, then $200 is $200 is $200......and it is easier to have the person in front of you take the animal, rather than load them up and take them yourself for the same amount of money. If they are being butchered for yourself then of course you pay so he would be out even more money. If he was offended at the low price, he could (A)  politely decline,(B) fix the animals up and offer them for the same price in excellent condition or (C) the smart thing to do.....consider the offer and the reasoning behind it in realistic terms. Most likely he isn't smart enough to do any of them though.... 

 crossing my fingers for ya...



> The guy was probably hoping you're a big softie and when you heard the word "butcher" you would start throwing money at him. Stick to your guns, there are worse things to happen to an animal than to be humanely slaughtered and with that money you could help an awful lot of other unfortunate goats. Don't let this yahoo guilt you when it's him that is being a terrible person letting these animals suffer.


Exactly!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would be willing to bet he would never butcher these goats. He is just saying that and hoping that you will feel bad for them and pay more for them. Once he realizes that no one else out there will pay that kind of money for these goats he will come back to you. Don't worry...


----------

